# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  جلالة الملك يفتتح محطة توليد كهرباء شرق عمان

## معاذ ملحم

بكلفة 300 مليون دولار و370 ميغا واط القدرة الانتاجية في الساعة .. جلالة الملك يفتتح محطة توليد كهرباء شرق عمان 




افتتح جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني أمس محطة توليد كهرباء شرق عمان عن طريق الغاز في منطقة المناخر بالماضونة، التي تعتبر أول مشروع مستقل لتوليد الطاقة في المملكة، وبكلفة تصل الى (300) مليون دولار، وتساهم في (18%) من توليد الكهرباء في الاردن.

واستمع جلالته خلال جولة في اقسام المحطة الى شرح من القائمين عليها حول الاداء التشغيلي والقدرة الانتاجية.

وتبلغ القدرة الإنتاجية للمحطة، المملوكة لشركة (أيه أي أس الأردن) وهي ائتلاف مكون من شركتي (AES) الاميركية و(Mitsui) اليابانية، بحوالي (370) ميغا واط في الساعة، في حين تستطيع رفعها الى (380) ميغا واط ضمن نظام الدورة المركبة المكونة من توربينبن غاريين ومبادلين حراريين وتوربين بخاري.

وثمن القائمون على المحطة، توجيهات جلالة الملك وتعاون وزارة الطاقة والثروة المعدنية وشركة الكهرباء الأردنية لإخراج هذا المشروع على ارض الواقع، والذي باكتماله أصبحت القدرة التوليدية في الاردن (2350) ميغا واط، وهي قدرة تجعله لا يستورد الكهرباء من الدول المجاورة بل تمكنه تصديرها.

وعبروا عن أملهم بأن تكون هذه المحطة، التي يستخدم الديزل كوقود احتياطي بداية لمشاريع عديدة قادمة في السنوات المقبلة ويعكس التجارب الايجابية لمثل هذه المشاريع في الاردن.

ويتوقع أن تصل طاقة الحمل القصوى في المملكة إلى3590 ميجا واط في العام 2015 والى4773 ميجا واط2020.

وتصنف محطة توليد كهرباء شرق عمان، الذي يشكل العاملون الأردنيون فيها (85%)، من المشاريع الصديقة للبيئة كون هذا المشروع بداية لمشاريع عديدة قادمة في السنوات المقبلة ويعكس التجارب الايجابية لمثل هذه المشاريع في الاردن ،اذ روعي في إنشائه معايير السلامة الدولية، التي يتطلبها البنك الدولي، وكذلك المعايير والشروط المحلية.

وتشكل نسبة توليد الكهرباء في الاردن من خلال الغاز (80%) من إجمالية الطاقة الكهربائية، في حين تشكل نسبة التوليد من المشتقات النفطية وباقي المصادر (20%).

وحضر حفل الافتتاح، رئيس الديوان الملكي ناصر اللوزي و مستشار جلالة الملك ايمن الصفدي وعدد من السفراء والمسؤولين والخبراء من الشركات المالكة للمحطة وكذلك التي ساهمت في تنفيذ المشروع.

وألقى وزير الطاقة والثروة المعدنية المهندس خلدون قطيشات، كلمة خلال الحفل أكد فيها ان هذا المشروع يأتي ترجمة لتوجيهات ورؤية جلالة الملك إزاء ضرورة العمل لإيجاد بنية تحتية قادرة على المحافظة على استمرارية نمو اقتصادي سريع، والعمل على تخطي تحديات الطاقة عبر ضمان تزود امن بالطاقة الكهربائية.

وقال إن هذا المشروع يشكل مكونا أساسيا لاستراتيجية الحكومة الهادفة لتلبية احتياجات الاردن المتنامية للطاقة مبينا أن التنفيذ الناجح للمشروع سيمكن الاردن من زيادة مجمل الطاقة الكهربائية المولدة بحدود ال(15).

واضاف أن تطور البنية التحتية يشكل ركيزة أساسية لنجاح برنامج الحكومة لتحقيق الانتعاش الاقتصادي(...) ويدلل على نجاح استراتيجية الحكومة في تحقيق أمن التزود بالطاقة، وخلق بيئة استثمارية مناسبة لاستقطاب المستثمرين العالميين للاستثمار في مشاريع البينة التحتية .

وأشار الى بعض الإجراءات التي نفذتها الحكومة في مجال إستراتجية الطاقة، من بينها توقيع اتفاقية امتياز الصخر الزيتي مع شركة شيل، وتوقيع اتفاقا مع شركة بريتيش بتروليوم- بي.بي لتطوير حقل غاز الريشة.

ونوه الى أن الغلق المالي الخاص بمشروع توليد الطاقة الكهربائية المستقل في منطقة القطرانة بات قريبا ، الى جانب أن الحكومة بصدد إبرام المزيد من الاتفاقيات مع مستثمرين آخرين في مجال الصخر الزيتي.

وأعتبر أن تنفيذ محطة توليد كهرباء شرق عمان يؤسس لحقبة جديدة لقطاع الطاقة في المملكة، تشهد تنفيذ مشاريع طاقة كبرى تخدم جميع المواطنين، بمشاركة القطاع الخاص، لافتا الى ان ذلك يأتي ضمن جهود تأمين الطلب المتنامي على الطاقة.

من جهته قال نائب الرئيس التنفيذي، ومدير العلميات في شركة (AES) أندريه كلوسكي ان تنفيذ مشروع محطة توليد كهرباء شرق عمان يمثل ويعكس معالم مهمة للأردن، إذ يعد أول محطة توليد كهرباء مملوكة للقطاع الخاص، وهو مثال يخدم الشركات الخاصة الأخرى لبناء محطات موثوقة تخدم الأردنيين.

واضاف أن هذا المشروع جعل القدرة التوليدية للكهرباء في الاردن تصبح (2350) ميغا واط، لافتا الى أنه ولأول مرة بتاريخ الاردن لن يستورد الكهرباء من الدول المجاورة، بل على العكس فإنه سوف يصدرها، وستؤمن كميات الاستهلاك في فترات الذروة في المملكة .

وأشاد بتعاون وزارة الطاقة والثروة المعدنية وشركة الكهرباء الوطنية، وشركة ميتسوى وشركة دوسان للإنشاءات الصناعية الثقيلة (المقاول المنفذ)، ودورهم لتنفيذ المشروع وإخراجه على ارض الواقع.

من جانبه، ثمن المدير التنفيذي لشركة (Mitsui) كوزي ناكورما دعم جلالة الملك معبرا عن أمله في ديمومة النجاح للمشروع لمساهمته في حياة ومستقبل الأردنيين.

وتحدث عن بدايات المشروع، حيث تقدمت شركة و(iustiM) و(SEA) لعطاء أول مشروع توليد كهرباء خاص بالأردن في نيسان من العام 2005، وتم الإغلاق المالي لتمويل المشروع في شباط من العام 2007، مثمنا دور ودعم المسؤولين وكذلك البنك الياباني والبنك الدولي، الذين أسهموا بالتمويل لإكمال المشروع .

من جانبه أعتبر مدير العمليات في شركة دوسان ( المقاول الرئيسي المنفذ للمشروع) كيوشانغ شنم ان تنفيذ مشروع محطة شرق عمان يشكل مشاركة فاعلة في تطوير الحياة في المنطقة خاصة وتطوير الاقتصاد الأردني بشكل عام.

وفي جولة شملت مرافق المحطة تحدث رئيس قسم الميكانيك المهندس فراس حماد ومسؤول غرفة المراقبة المهندس محمد القضاة عن مراحل الإنتاج التي تعتمد بشكل أساسي على الغاز الطبيعي لإنتاج الكهرباء بواسطة التوربين الغازي ثم نقل الطاقة لتوليد الكهرباء بواسطة التوربين البخاري.

وأكدا ان التقنيات التي تم تجهيز المحطة بها تضمن أعلى درجات الكفاءة في استخدام موارد الطاقة الأولية في أنتاج الكهرباء بمعدل انبعاث للغازات يتوافق مع المواصفات والمقاييس الأردنية ومواصفات البنك الدولي.

الشركة في سطور

محطة توليد شرق عمان، في منطقة المناخر، الأولى ضمن سلسلة مشروعات مستقلة لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية من قبل القطاع الخاص. ويتم تنفيذ المشروع على أساس (بي او او) البناء والتشغيل والتملك، سيتبعها محطة توليد القطرانة إضافة الى مشروعات أخرى تعتمد على تقنيات مختلفة.

وتعد كأول محطة مملوكة من القطاع الخاص، وتبلغ القدرة الإنتاجية للطاقة فيها (370) ميغا واط بالساعة وفق نظام الدورة المركبة الذي يتكون من توربينين غازيين ومبادلين حراريين وتوربين بخاري. ويملك المحطة شركتي: و(Mitsui) اليابانية و(AES) الاميركية.

ويعتبر الوقود الرئيسي للمحطة الغاز، فيما يشكل الديزل الوقود الاحتياطي، وبلغ حجم التشغيل التجاري في المرحلة الحالية (370) ميغا واط بالساعة. ويساعد المشروع الحكومة في تنفيذ مشروع لبيع الكربون.


منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------

